# The sound has finally been found!



## JW Halloween (Sep 30, 2012)

I would call it "Mother-in-law" but that's just me.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you have any idea where or what context you heard it before? Any videos or commercials or anything? We have several sound/music experts here but it would be lovely to have more to go on to help search.


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

I actually heard it in a Haunted house ride in a local amusement park near me. The sound is very hard to describe, it starts out with a high pitched almost a child like laughter then goes into a burp sounding growl then a witch cackle.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

May be original or they may have made their own mashup out of existing sound effects. I know my town's old amusement park's dark ride used sound effects recorded by the owner's sons and their friends. Miss that place!

So as I personally don't recognize the sound (not saying I would have, but I have heard LOTS of sound effects!) I'm going to throw out a few sites to check out, and hope that some of our more savvy and briliant sound engineer folks pop in and have the answer for you (it's scary how some of them can just tell you the obscure stuff instantly: "it was from a creepy sound album first printed in 1973, released on LABEL name and I have a copy of that in my collection!") 

So my suggestions:





__





Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blaaahhhggg 2!!!


Place to share my mostly Halloween and Horror music collection and for invited readers to share theirs as well.




mostlyghostlymusicsharingblaaahhhggg.blogspot.com




One of our resident experts - so much awesomeness, and he might even pass through on this site... but it's the slow season now. He's a moderator here tho, so it can be hoped. 







Scar Stuff







scarstuff.blogspot.com




^lovely, amazing site that isn't updated but still exists - fortunately for all that search for the cool/unusual Halloween/Horror stuff


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

I actually have a clip of the sound in my camera roll but not sure how to post in the replies so you can hear it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Can you upload it to like Youtube or someplace like freesound.org ?


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

Okay,It is uploaded to my new YouTube channel Halloween person 1501. Hopefully that will help identify it better.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

The Haunted Trail said:


> Okay,It is uploaded to my new YouTube channel Halloween person 1501. Hopefully that will help identify it better.


I embedded it for you for convenience.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That definitely sounds like several distinct laughs/groans that have been spliced together to me.

I've not heard that particular sequence before, but the rapid-fire giggle/cackle seems familiar so I'll do some digging and hope someone else can help identify.


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

bobby2003 said:


> I embedded it for you for convenience.


Thank you!


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

Frankie's Girl said:


> That definitely sounds like several distinct laughs/groans that have been spliced together to me.
> 
> I've not heard that particular sequence before, but the rapid-fire giggle/cackle seems familiar so I'll do some digging and hope someone else can help identify.


Thanks! I hope it’ll be possible to find


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

Frankie's Girl said:


> That definitely sounds like several distinct laughs/groans that have been spliced together to me.
> 
> I've not heard that particular sequence before, but the rapid-fire giggle/cackle seems familiar so I'll do some digging and hope someone else can help identify.





Frankie's Girl said:


> That definitely sounds like several distinct laughs/groans that have been spliced together to me.
> 
> I've not heard that particular sequence before, but the rapid-fire giggle/cackle seems familiar so I'll do some digging and hope someone else can help identify.


If only there was like a website were you can record a sound effect clip from a phone or something and it would tell what the effect is.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

The Haunted Trail said:


> If only there was like a website were you can record a sound effect clip from a phone or something and it would tell what the effect is.


Not sure if this last comment was sarcasm, but Shazam? That's exactly what Shazam is. ? I think finding a random sound effect is unlikely, especially a clip that short, but it's worth a shot. Hope you find it though!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I tried Shazaming this sound effect. As expected, it didn't recognize it. My guess is it's a custom mix. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

The Joker said:


> I tried Shazaming this sound effect. As expected, it didn't recognize it. My guess is it's a custom mix. Sorry I couldn't help.


Thanks I appreciate the help. I hope someone will eventually be able to tell me what it’s called or what sounds are mixed.


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

The Joker said:


> I tried Shazaming this sound effect. As expected, it didn't recognize it. My guess is it's a custom mix. Sorry I couldn't help.


I actually forgot to mention there is like a 3 second almost child like laugh or cry before it goes into the sinister laughter but unfortunately I wasn’t able to catch it in a video with good sound but I do have it on video it’s just hard to hear.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I've never heard that sound effect before....Since you mentioned the park you recorded it from is local, your best bet is to talk to the people that work the haunted house....If your lucky, someone that knows the haunted house ride very well might know exactly where it came from......Good Luck...ZR


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

ZombieRaider said:


> I've never heard that sound effect before....Since you mentioned the park you recorded it from is local, your best bet is to talk to the people that work the haunted house....If your lucky, someone that knows the haunted house ride very well might know exactly where it came from......Good Luck...ZR


That may work because last year the guy who operates it knew that I was such a big fan of the Haunted house he gave me a lights on walkthrough tour of the ride but I completely forgot to ask him about the effect. I’ll be sure to in May when they open if he is there again this year.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Frankie's Girl said:


> May be original or they may have made their own mashup out of existing sound effects. I know my town's old amusement park's dark ride used sound effects recorded by the owner's sons and their friends. Miss that place!
> 
> So as I personally don't recognize the sound (not saying I would have, but I have heard LOTS of sound effects!) I'm going to throw out a few sites to check out, and hope that some of our more savvy and briliant sound engineer folks pop in and have the answer for you (it's scary how some of them can just tell you the obscure stuff instantly: "it was from a creepy sound album first printed in 1973, released on LABEL name and I have a copy of that in my collection!")
> 
> ...


that would be me. Lol. I have heard a lot of sound effects, but that is a new one on me. Not sure what the effect was they were trying to make...lol. I agree I think it is probably a sound bite someone at the park made themselves. Sorry I couldn't help you.


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

Halloweiner said:


> that would be me. Lol. I have heard a lot of sound effects, but that is a new one on me. Not sure what the effect was they were trying to make...lol. I agree I think it is probably a sound bite someone at the park made themselves. Sorry I couldn't help you.


Thanks for the attempt to help. I think it’s either someone has mixed existing sounds to make it or It may be audio cut out of an album with Halloween sounds but I’m not exactly sure. Hopefully someone who knows a lot about Halloween sound effects will eventually see my thread and be able to verify what it is?


----------



## GMontag451 (Sep 29, 2008)

Using Shazam, it got a match for me:
"Evil Munchkins" from Sounds of Terror


----------



## The Haunted Trail (Jan 23, 2020)

Yep that’s it! Thank you so much!?


GMontag451 said:


> Using Shazam, it got a match for me:
> "Evil Munchkins" from Sounds of Terror


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Great find!!!


----------



## GMontag451 (Sep 29, 2008)

The Haunted Trail said:


> Yep that’s it! Thank you so much!?


No problem! Sometimes Shazam comes through, sometimes it needs a few tries. (But it's a really useful tool!)


----------

